# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  what wire is best for mig welding?

## wozzzzza

there are 2 types of wire im looking at, normally weld general stuff around the place, fence posts, brackets, make puller tools, trailer things etc..
what wire would be best? https://www.totaltools.com.au/111580...kg-mer70s60905
or https://www.totaltools.com.au/72561-...ig-wire-ws5009

----------


## craka

> there are 2 types of wire im looking at, normally weld general stuff around the place, fence posts, brackets, make puller tools, trailer things etc..
> what wire would be best? https://www.totaltools.com.au/111580...kg-mer70s60905
> or https://www.totaltools.com.au/72561-...ig-wire-ws5009

  
To me it looks like they are both 0.9 solid wire both for mild steel. I could be wrong but I wouldn't think there is much difference between the two.

----------


## Bros

The people I know who do use MIG welding use flux coated.

----------


## craka

> The people I know who do use MIG welding use flux coated.

  Depends on the environment. If no wind etc or able to protect from wind or indoors most would use solid, no slag and less porosity. 
I take it Wozza you're intending on using gas?

----------


## cyclic

Speaking of environment.
Make sure you cover the roll with a plastic bag after each use to stop rust spots getting on the wire and in turn stopping it from rolling out.

----------


## craka

> Speaking of environment.
> Make sure you cover the roll with a plastic bag after each use to stop rust spots getting on the wire and in turn stopping it from rolling out.

  I believe that is only for non coated solid wire.     Both of the above are copper coated solid wire.
 I have a 5kg roll in my welder that can go for months without being used, I live one block back from a massive saltwater lake and don't seem to have problem with wire corroding and causing wire feed issues.   From my understanding the copper coating is there for a couple reasons and one is to protect from corrosion..

----------


## phild01

I use smoky flux type, stays in the welder and hasn't corroded.

----------


## Marc

> there are 2 types of wire im looking at, normally weld general stuff around the place, fence posts, brackets, make puller tools, trailer things etc..
> what wire would be best? https://www.totaltools.com.au/111580...kg-mer70s60905
> or https://www.totaltools.com.au/72561-...ig-wire-ws5009

  Hi wo5za, There is no difference between those two spools besides the price. 
When MIG welding the first consideration is where you are going to weld. Indoors or outdoors? Indoors, no wind, your gas will stay around the weld pool and protect it. Outdoors unless there is no wind or you have good shields, you will be unable to weld properly most of the time unless you crank up the gas pressure way up and spend a lot of gas in the process. 
Welding with solid wire and argon mix gas, will give you best clean weld and low spatter ... if you know how to weld. Otherwise, it will make pretty welds with no penetration. Using CO2 instead of Argon mix, will give better penetration, hotter weld pool but increase spatter. To use CO2 you need to change a few things on your welder. 
Also the diameter of your solid wire needs to be the same size as your roller and tip. Find your local specialised welder supplies rather than a generic tool supplier, or worse bunnings. You welder supplies will have most likely an ex professional welder behind the counter. 
Flux core wire (not flux coated) gives better penetration, similar to stick welding, also similar spatter, slag, and impervious to wind outdoors, and best of all, no gas. Gas is expensive, and the bottles weight a ton. Flux core requires to invert the polarity.  
It's a pity that no one wants to learn stick welding anymore and go to MIG or worse try to start with TIG. Stick welding gives the best weld, best penetration, is dirt cheap and has the biggest array of rods for every occasion. Sure, some limitations with thin materials, but for a rural setting outdoors? Nothing like a petrol or diesel DC stick welder.  
However, all of the above is meaningless if you don't learn to weld. It's not rocket science, and you can learn by yourself, but a welder showing you the ropes will save you years of frustration. Yes, youtube can be helpful and plenty of good welding channels like welding tips and tricks, and others.

----------


## cyclic

> I believe that is only for non coated solid wire.     Both of the above are copper coated solid wire.
>  I have a 5kg roll in my welder that can go for months without being used, I live one block back from a massive saltwater lake and don't seem to have problem with wire corroding and causing wire feed issues.   From my understanding the copper coating is there for a couple reasons and one is to protect from corrosion..

  I am talking about copper coated rusting. 
Marc has the right idea to use arc/stick welding.
No gas needed, no bottle costs, no fancy wire rolls, 
I still have 2 arc welders which cost me nothing, both giveaways, both copper wound, and 
I have rods for cast iron which I have had from 1960's as well as stainless and good old steel.

----------


## Bros

> Flux core wire (not flux coated) gives better penetration, similar to stick welding, also similar spatter, slag, and impervious to wind outdoors, and best of all, no gas. Gas is expensive, and the bottles weight a ton. Flux core requires to invert the polarity.  
> It's a pity that no one wants to learn stick welding anymore and go to MIG or worse try to start with TIG. Stick welding gives the best weld, best penetration, is dirt cheap and has the biggest array of rods for every occasion. Sure, some limitations with thin materials, but for a rural setting outdoors? Nothing like a petrol or diesel DC stick welder.

    Shows how much I know about MIG wire. I am a stick welder but I would like to try MIG but I haven't bothered as I just get my thin jobs done by my friends. 
I also can TIG weld as I wanted to weld aluminium so I learnt TIG which is similar to oxy welding of steel eg use of hand held filler rod.

----------


## craka

> I am talking about copper coated rusting. 
> Marc has the right idea to use arc/stick welding.
> No gas needed, no bottle costs, no fancy wire rolls, 
> I still have 2 arc welders which cost me nothing, both giveaways, both copper wound, and 
> I have rods for cast iron which I have had from 1960's as well as stainless and good old steel.

  Okay maybe I use my MIG more than I thought, I've not had any problems so far with copper coated wire rusting. 
It would seem a stick welder is king for a all rounder arc welder, but from what I hear has a steep learning curve to start with. I'm yet to get some rods and have a go with my machine.   
wozzzzza,  What welder did you end up getting?

----------


## wozzzzza

think i will just stick with the welder i have with gasless wire. been 10 years since i did gas welding, forgot its not totally great for doing outdoors.

----------

